# Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?



## BigEarn (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Rolle fuer meine Guideline LeCie auf die Busse & Pelikan Design Serie gestossen, die ich vom Design, Eigenschaften und Preis eigentlich sehr attraktiv finde. Wollte allerdings erstmal hoeren, ob jemand Erfahrung mit dem Modell gesammelt hat und ob diese positiv oder eher negativ waren. #h

Vielen Dank fuer eure Rueckmeldungen schonmal #6


----------



## flyfisher Günni (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe mehrere "Design" Puron B & P Fliegenrollen seit längerer Zeit in Gebrauch und kann nur sagen: Die Rollen sind toll in Verarbeitung, Finish, Funktionalität und Preis. Ich denke, ein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist schwer zu finden.
Mein Fazit: Es muss nicht eine teure bekannte Marke sein, mit der hohe Gewinnmargen auf unsere Kosten erzielt werden.
Einen Testbericht findest Du hier:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pelikan/index.html

Ich habe letztes Jahr mit einer "Design" 5-7 von Busse und Pelikan an der Lenne eine 69 cm lange Barbe in starker Strömung nach einem aufregenden Drill fangen können. Der Fisch ging mehrmals bis ins Backing und verlangte der Fliegenrolle einiges ab. Die fein einstellbare Rollenbremse arbeitete stets sensibel und einwandfrei. Ich war und bin begeistert. #6
Ein Foto vom Fisch und einen Fangbericht findet ihr hier:
http://www.xxl-fliegenfischen.de/angel_praxis/fangbilder/starke_barbe_aus_der_lenne

Viele Grüße aus Bochum
Günni


----------



## tufkak (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

interessant (zum thema marge).

http://www.made-in-china.com/produc...b&word=fly+fishing&comProvince=nolimit&code=0

schaut doch mal, ob ihr die BP (und auch andere bekannte 'markenprodukte') wiederfindet.

ab davon: die rollen sind - wie mein vorposter bemerkte - iO


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Ich kann die Qualität der Rollen aus eigener Erfahrung nicht so ganz bestätigen.
Mein Exemplar war so scharfkantig und schlecht entgratet, dass ich damit das Backing und auch die WF-Schnur beschädigt habe.
Kulant ist die Firma zweifelsohne, die Rücknahme funktionierte reibungslos. Vielleicht haben sie ja auch den Lieferanten gewechselt.

Piet


----------



## BigEarn (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Danke fuer die ersten Postings erstmal! Ich habe mir die Rolle jetzt erstmal bestellt...in dunkelgruen mit Farbfehler am Bremsknopf gabs die 40 Euro billiger #6 Auf die Entgratung werde ich mal achten, und wenn noetig kann man das Teil ja immer umtauschen.


----------



## flyfisher Günni (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Moin Piet,
also meine Rollen von Puron B & P sind tadellos.
Auch einige Freunde von mir haben Rollen von dieser Firma und bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
Der neue Lieferant der Puron Busse & Pelikan-Rollen Axel Kröschel aus Berlin http://www.puron.info/ gewährt auf die Rollen 10 Jahre Garantie! Axel Kröschel sichert zu, dass jede Rolle die zur Auslieferung kommt, von Hand auf ihre Unversehrtheit und einwandfreie Funktionalität geprüft wird (steht in der warranty card).
Somit dürfte es die von Dir geschilderten Probleme in Zukunft nicht (mehr) geben.

Das die Rollen wohl aus Fernost kommen (wie sicher andere Rollen bekannter Hersteller auch) ist bei dem günstigen Preis der Puron-B & P - Rollen sicher zu vermuten. Made in Germany zu diesem Preis dürfte nicht machbar sein. 
Wo die Rollen letztlich gebaut werden, ist mir persönlich egal. Für mich ist es wichtig, dass ich ein hochwertiges Produkt zu einem günstigen Preis erhalte. 
Aber das ist Ansichtssache und es muss natürlich jeder für sich (und sein Geldbeutel) entscheiden, welches Produkt er letzlich erwerben möchte.


Viele liebe Grüße
Günni


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

zwei Bekannte von mir haben die B&P Rollen auch gefischt. Jetzt sind sie auf Lamson und Vosseler umgestiegen. Denn beide hatten nach längeren gebrauch Probleme mit der Bremse. 

Gruss
Holger


----------



## flyfisher Günni (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Holger,
ist Dir bekannt, welche genauen Probleme bei der Bremse auftraten und wie sich diese äußerten?
Danke dir.
Günni


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Das klicken hörte bei Schnurabzug auf und dann später beim Schnurabziehen war teilweise keine Bremskraft mehr da. Der Service der Firma B&P war von Anfang bis Ende immer hervorragend.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## takezo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

MOinz,

hat jemand ne Ahnung was da im Shop von Hr Kröschel los ist? Meine Bestellung ist lange überfällig, keine Reaktionen auf meine Anrufe, Mails usw.
Ist zwar via Nachnahme bestellt, wollte die Sachen aber dennoch vor dem Urlaub haben, falls es hier größere Probleme geben sollte würd ich halt anderswo bestellen....

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## sundeule (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Moin Jörg; er soll schwer erkrankt sein. Der Shop liegt wohl grad brach.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*



sundeule schrieb:


> Moin Jörg; er soll schwer erkrankt sein. Der Shop liegt wohl grad brach.



Das ist ja eine sehr schlechte Nachricht, da kann man nur gute Besserung wünschen und die eigene Ungeduld über ausbleibende Lieferung hinten an stellen.

Grüße,
René

PS: @Jörg
Mit dem "anderswo bestellen" ist Obacht angezeigt, derzeit wird im Netz eine Kopie der Evolution zum halben Preis der Puron angeboten. In einer Mail hat Axel Kröschel  mir mitgeteilt das wohl schon ein Verfahren läuft und die Rolle mit anderen Lagern und anderen Bremsen geliefert wird. Das erklärt auch die Gewichtsunterschiede....


----------



## takezo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

besten Dank für die Antworten.
Für Herrn Kröschel tut mir das natürlich sehr leid und ich wünsche baldige Genesung. Habe zwar erst einmal im Vorfeld dort bestellt, war damals naber bestens zufrieden. Der Kontakt war sehr nett und die Beratung ebenfalls gut.
Falls hier tatsächlich eine schwere Erkrankung Hintergrund sein sollte erklärt das natürlich einiges.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum nirgendwo auf diesen Umstand hingewiesen wird. Man kann ja für alles Verständnis aufbringen und über alles reden, kein Problem, aber stören tut mich schon wenn nirgendwo, weder auf der Homepage noch auf dem AB ect, auf so etwas hingewiesen wird. Kann mir schlecht vorstellen das Herr Kröschel keine Mitarbeiter hat.   

Naja, hoffe das alles gut für Herrn Kröschel verläuft u er sich schnell erholt, in diesem Sinne...

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## rbc13641 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

--  ich kann diese guten Erfahrungen nicht teilen - meine Erste hatte viel Axialpiel, die Ersetzte "eierte" und die Dritte hatte nach kurzem Gebrauch grosse Riefen am Steg obwohl neue Ultra 4 Schnur - es wurde Ersatz versprochen - aber ich warte seit einem halben Jahr auf Antwort - Kontakt mit Fa. Puron ist nicht mehr möglich -


----------



## tommig (22. August 2010)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Axialpiel #c#c
Für den schmalen Preis kann man sicher kein Wunderwerk erwarten 
Ich frage mich gerade, wie man mit ner Fliegenschnur Riefen in den Steg der Rolle schrubben kann|supergri|supergri
Schmeiß die Rolle in den Bach und kauf Dir was solides, wenn deine Erfahrungen so schlecht sind:q


----------



## Brotfisch (13. September 2011)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*



takezo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> besten Dank für die Antworten.
> Für Herrn Kröschel tut mir das natürlich sehr leid und ich wünsche baldige Genesung. Habe zwar erst einmal im Vorfeld dort bestellt, war damals naber bestens zufrieden. Der Kontakt war sehr nett und die Beratung ebenfalls gut.
> ...



Axel Kröschel war/ ist in der Tat ein Ein-Mann-Betrieb.
Ist irgendjemandem bekannt, wie es ihm geht?


----------



## Seele (5. August 2012)

*AW: Busse & Pelikan / Puron B&P Design Rolle - Erfahrungen?*

Gibt es die Rolle noch wo in Gold?


----------

